# Garbage disposal install



## uncwalley (May 3, 2006)

I am planning on installing a garbage disposal in my older house (1942).  I understand that there may be issues with old plumbing not being capable of handling the added drainage of a disposal.  Any hints on what I should look for to determine whether or not this is a good idea?  Thanks.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 3, 2006)

Well, as a "formal" Sewage Plant Operator, I always advise against garbage disposals, as they are a real pain for those who have to maintain the sewer system and plant.  

People throw grease down there, and food  and they dont get mascerated enough, so that they just end up a big grease ball down the line at a curve, or junction.  And they "floatables" present a problem in the plant as they have to skim tanks to get rid of this objectionable material.

Oh, and I love it when it clogs up laterals with the grease and vegetable ball, and gets hard as concrete, then the home owner wants the City personnel to "fix the problem" because they are "tax payers" LOL!!  I always asked them if they have a garbage disposal and 90+% say YES!  I have no sympathy for them after that, and tell them to call a plumber.  (No, we are not allowed to help them with thier own personal plumbing anyways, but, I let them know WHY they have the problem, and that the Sewage Plant personnel have no sympathy for them either , as they cause us more work, in the long run.

Your home should be able to handle the garbage disposal, if your really wanting to put one in, just make sure that you FLUSH with PLENTY OF WATER when you use the varmit, as it will invaribly clog up your laterals if you put grease down there, with vegetable products and create the "grease ball" and your sewage plant will have no problem with telling you to go call a plumber and hope you get soaked  ...After Retireing with 26 years of that, I can remember all the happy occasions that I had to deal with the Public about problems they could have avoided, but, just didnt care at the time and thought "we" had to take care of them, because of them being TAXPAYERS...  

Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 3, 2006)

Oh, and if you have a septic system?  

THIS IS STRICTLY A NO-NO SITUATION!!!!



Jesse


----------



## pqglen (May 4, 2006)

Almost every Home has one including ones with septic systems. It should not pose too many problems to install the unit. You will have to reconfigure your waste line to acommadate the unit. If you have septic buy one that is built for septic. If your kitchen sink is slow to drain now it might become worse. I would install one no matter what, everyone dererves a garbage diposal. Its not as good as hot shower but it is pretty damm convienent

pqglen


----------



## inspectorD (May 4, 2006)

Not to ruffle any feathers, but what ever happened to just composting anything that goes into a disposal?
They are not good for septic systems no matter "What" kind you buy.

For the collection plate...


----------



## erockybalboa (May 17, 2006)

It is quite possible to install a garbage disposal yourself. It needs to be a confident do it yourself (DIY) project because there is a connection to plumbing. Because of this connection to plumbing you need to make sure that you know exactly what you are doing. If you are not a confident DIYer and have had past difficulty with those types of under the sink plumbing mechanisms, we would recommend that you have it installed by plumber. You can pretty much just call any plumber and they know what to do.


----------

